# I am addicted to Starbucks coffee



## I Are Baboon (Feb 20, 2003)

Their coffee is just _so much_ better than any other coffee around here.  It's strong and has a bold taste.  It really gives you a kick in the ass in the morning.  I've been driving three miles out of my way before work to get a large cup of the daily blend (I add two packets of Sweet 'n Low and a splash of half-and-half to it).  I was drinking Dunkin Donuts coffee, but I am now a Starbucks convert.

GIVE ME MY CUP OF STARBUCKS OR GET THE HELL OUT OF MY WAY!!!!


----------



## Britney (Feb 20, 2003)

I am TOTALLY with you!!! I used to be a Dunkin Donuts coffee fanatic and complained Starbucks was TOO strong....Well my taste buds have adjusted and DD tastes like cream and sugar! I think they put some kind of addictive chemical in there....Mighty strong, and expensive too Didnt get any this AM due to traffic, but I hear I am not supposed to be drinking coffee anyways


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 20, 2003)

Yeah, Dunkin Donuts tastes a lot like cream, but Starbucks tastes more like coffee.  $1.80 for a venti cup o' joe.  Money well spent if you ask me.


----------



## Britney (Feb 20, 2003)

DAMN RIGHT!


----------



## kuso (Feb 20, 2003)

I must confess.....I stop in to Starbucks twice a week for an espresso


----------



## lina (Feb 20, 2003)

They have a lingo of their own in there that can go way outa hand...

I'll have a... grande' double shot latte' half-soy-half-skim with a dash of cinnamon


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Their coffee is just _so much_ better than any other coffee around here.  It's strong and has a bold taste.  It really gives you a kick in the ass in the morning.  I've been driving three miles out of my way before work to get a large cup of the daily blend (I add two packets of Sweet 'n Low and a splash of half-and-half to it).  I was drinking Dunkin Donuts coffee, but I am now a Starbucks convert.
> 
> GIVE ME MY CUP OF STARBUCKS OR GET THE HELL OUT OF MY WAY!!!!



Switch to Omar's, then!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: I am addicted to Starbucks coffee*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Switch to Omar's, then!!



Never heard of it.  Who is Omar?     

I go to the Starbucks in Newington on Cedar Street.


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: I am addicted to Starbucks coffee*



> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Never heard of it.  Who is Omar?
> 
> I go to the Starbucks in Newington on Cedar Street.




Omar is served in Corporate offices in Hartford... 

Starbucks in Newington??  Didn't see it.... where?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: I am addicted to Starbucks coffee*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Omar is served in Corporate offices in Hartford...
> 
> Starbucks in Newington??  Didn't see it.... where?



It just opened a few months ago.  It's in the center of town, across the street from Vito's (in the Subway plaza).


----------



## Dero (Feb 21, 2003)

Grande latee,pour moi,Please!!!


----------



## ryan_n21 (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha I love this post! I'm addicted to the stuff too. I drink way too much - it can't be good for me. I was at a broadcasting conference at this hotel in London recently, and they were giving away free cups. Completely unlimited. I must have had well over 10 cups in one sitting! Apparently they do it for every conference they host:


----------



## ExLe (Jan 26, 2012)

ryan_n21 said:


> Haha I love this post! I'm addicted to the stuff too. I drink way too much - it can't be good for me. I was at a broadcasting conference at this hotel in London recently, and they were giving away free cups. Completely unlimited. I must have had well over 10 cups in one sitting! Apparently they do it for every conference they host:


 



You must be addicted to Starbucks by bumping this 9 year old thread to tell us about yout 10 cups of coffee you freeloaded...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 26, 2012)

Caffeine content Short / Tall / Gande / Venti


Brewed Coffee
180
260 
330 
415

Brewed Decaf 
15 
20 
25 
30

Caffè Americano
75 
150 
225 
300

Cappucino 
75 
75 
150 
150

I was drinking way too much over too many years. For the last year I've been asking for Grande half-cafs. More times than not, they offer an Americano for the same price because they are too lazy to do a drip (most starbucks don't have decaf brewed). Since there are 3 shots in a Grande, they normally bump it to 4, so I get a great tasting coffe with 200mg caffeine. Make sure to ask the Barista how many shots he/she put in, every once and a while the dipshit rounds the shots to 2, their machine can't do half-caf shots...

The Complete Guide to Starbucks Caffeine


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 26, 2012)

Fuck that road tar! Tim Hortons is soo much better and it isnt $8 for a cup!


----------



## vancouver (Jan 26, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Fuck that road tar! Tim Hortons is soo much better and it isnt $8 for a cup!


 
Tim Hortons...aka Dunkin Donuts...aka 3 day old gas station coffee. Same shit, different piles.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 26, 2012)

No they sell too much for it to sit around one of the new xl is a half a pot. Where do you live in a box in the interior?


----------



## charley (Jan 26, 2012)

if you drink 4 or 5 ..24oz. cups a day.... the acid in starbucks coffee will mess your stomach up.....plus i only drink black coffee......at the price they charge..... i'd never go in there..........in fact they piss me off!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 26, 2012)

lina said:


> They have a lingo of their own in there that can go way outa hand...
> 
> I'll have a... grande' double shot latte' half-soy-half-skim with a dash of cinnamon



no it's waaaay worse than that!


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 26, 2012)

SB coffee tastes like regular coffee with a cigar put out in it!  There's nothing like buying your own whole bean...blending them as you desire or experimenting, and making your own!  Try that. But that's the connoisseur in me.  Like finding a certain location and variants of a certain area...like wine.


----------



## squigader (Jan 29, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> SB coffee tastes like regular coffee with a cigar put out in it!  There's nothing like buying your own whole bean...blending them as you desire or experimenting, and making your own!  Try that. But that's the connoisseur in me.  Like finding a certain location and variants of a certain area...like wine.



This! Buy your own coffee beans and make your own. Find your preferred type, and it beats starbucks any day for taste, value and health.


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 2, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Pony (Feb 2, 2012)

squigader said:


> This! Buy your own coffee beans and make your own. Find your preferred type, and it beats starbucks any day for taste, value and health.



x2, the best espresso comes from fresh ground beans any day...


----------



## MULCH63 (Feb 2, 2012)

love coffee...ok post 22


----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Feb 7, 2012)

love Starbucks coffee too


----------



## Idra (Feb 7, 2012)

starbucks is shit coffee.... you've gotta be kidding me


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 7, 2012)

ExLe said:


> You must be addicted to Starbucks by bumping this 9 year old thread to tell us about yout 10 cups of coffee you freeloaded...



Just a simp with some auto search function or something, finding related threads, then trying to post a link to some blog for either a pay per click or cost per action attempt at making money.  Shitty... Usually it's all done by a program.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 7, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> No they sell too much for it to sit around one of the new xl is a half a pot. Where do you live in a box in the interior?


Totally agree with ya, 
generally i drink about 4 coffees a day 2 at home and 2 from tims.


----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Feb 9, 2012)

I have more than 4 coffees everyday.


----------



## SFW (Feb 9, 2012)

^ I hope you spill one of those cups on your lap this morning.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## mayapretty (Jun 13, 2012)

Exactly Correct i m also addicted to star buck coffee


----------

